# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Твари из детских кошмаров существуют?

## Irina

Дети часто боятся вымышленных созданий. Ложась спать, они капризничают, уверяя, что в темной комнате прячутся чудовища. Как правило, родители не обращают на это внимания или, в лучшем случае, мягко убеждают ребенка, что никаких чудищ нет. Но следует знать, что порой детские кошмары вовсе не является игрой воображения и представляют совершенно реальную опасность! 

Наверное, многим читателям известен рассказ-«ужастик» Стивена Кинга о семье, где дети боялись загадочного Буку. Монстр оказался реальностью и убил их одного за другим... Нечто похожее приключилось в Индии около двадцати лет назад. 

В одной деревне жила семья - муж, жена и маленькая дочка. Уходя на работу, взрослые оставляли ее одну. Сначала девочка не боялась, но потом вдруг стала плакать и жаловаться родителям, что, когда их нет дома, из-под печки выползает большая лягушка, прыгает на нее и пытается укусить. 

Родители, конечно, ей не поверили. Они знали, что лягушки не бывают гигантских размеров и не могут жить рядом с людьми, а тем более - нападать на них. Но как-то, вернувшись домой, взрослые с ужасом увидели огромную, ростом с индюка, лягушку, которая тащила под печь мертвое тельце их ребенка. Откуда взялась лягушка-убийца? Такие в их местности не водились... 

Вот еще одна история, только с более счастливым концом. Она тоже произошла в Индии. Поздним вечером родители уложили четырехлетнего ребенка в постель. Еще до этого малыш начал плохо спать по ночам, плакал, ему снились кошмары. Внезапно супруги пробудились от детского крика. Они бросились в детскую. Их мальчик, весь в поту, сидел на кровати и трясся от страха, расширенными глазами всматриваясь в темноту. Ребенок залепетал, что какое-то чудовище «опять приходило, чтобы разорвать его». 

Родители зажгли свет и обыскали всю комнату, но никого не обнаружили. Сначала они решили, что малышу просто приснился очередной страшный сон, и принялись его успокаивать. Но тут отец заметил на простыне, обернутой вокруг тела сынишки, кровавое пятно. На плече у мальчугана оказалась глубокая рваная рана, нанесенная, судя по форме, чьими-то острыми и крючковатыми когтями! 

Это был один из первых инцидентов, связанных с появлением в Индии таинственного «человека-обезьяны», о котором много писали в прессе. Мохнатое существо ростом с ребенка дошкольного возраста, но очень сильное физически, нападало на людей чаще всего по ночам, во время сна, заходя на открытые веранды или проникая в дома через окно. 

Жертвами монстра стали десятки людей. В некоторых случаях прямо на глазах у очевидцев чудище растворялось в воздухе...

Возможно, оно действительно приходило из потустороннего мира, так как многие дети, подвергшиеся нападению, рассказывали, что сначала «человек-обезьяна» снился им. Несмотря на усилия полиции и добровольцев, чудовище изловить так и не удалось. 

Что же следует предпринять, если ваш ребенок жалуется на нечто, пугающее его по ночам? 

Расспросите ребенка о том, что его пугает. Попробуйте взглянуть на ситуацию глазами ребенка. Выключите свет в его комнате и попросите его указать, где находится «чудище». Возможно, это какой-нибудь предмет, который в темноте обретает «чудовищные» очертания. Покажите его ребенку - не исключено, что после этого он перестанет бояться. 

Попросите ребенка нарисовать то, чего он боится. По рисунку можно определить, какие у него психологические проблемы. Для этого нужно показать рисунок специалисту по детской психологии. Если ребенок жалуется, что «монстр» предпринимает в отношении его агрессивные действия, подробно расспросите свое чадо, что именно делает агрессор. 

Если ребенок не на шутку напуган, плохо спит по ночам, часто плачет, а тем более, если у него на теле появляются подозрительные царапины и синяки - это повод для серьезного беспокойства. Не исключено, что малыш регулярно подвергается нападениям какого-нибудь животного, которое имеет доступ в его комнату, скажем, через окно или дыру в стене. 

Ни в коем случае не оставляйте жалоб на ночные страхи без внимания, обязательно разберитесь! - советуют психологи.

----------


## Sanych

Но всё же в большинстве  случаев это просто страхи. И по большому счёту - боязнь темноты, не в последнюю очередь привитая родителями.

----------


## Irina

> И по большому счёту - боязнь темноты, не в последнюю очередь привитая родителями.


Сначала пугают каким-нибудь бабаем или ещё чем, а потом борются. Осторожнее с детской психикой нужно обращаться, уж очень она хрупкая, да и воображение у детей богатое.

----------

